# Indradrive C: Wie in höhere Parameterebene kommen??



## CheGuevara83 (3 Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche mich gerade das am Indradrive C von Bosch Rexroth. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Es ist nicht möglich die Profibusadresse zu ändern.

Ich gehe wie folgt vor:

->starte Indraworks Ds 08V06
->Führungskummunikation Einstellungen
->Adresse 5 eintragen

dann kommt folgende Meldung:

"Der Parameter P-0-4025 kann nicht geschrieben werden, da das Betriebsdatum zur zeit schreibgeschützt ist.

dann bekommt man die Auswahl ob man "Phasenumschaltung in Phase 2" machen möchte. ( im Moment Phase 1). 

dann kommt die nächste Fehlermeldung:

"Parameter P-0-4025 zur Zeit schreibgeschützt. Eine Umschaltung der Kommunikationsphase ist z.Z nicht möglich.



Hoffentlich kann mir wer helfen

Gruß
Che


----------



## CheGuevara83 (3 Dezember 2008)

Sonstige Einstellungen habe ich noch nicht vorgenommen...desweiteren befinden sich auch noch keine Servos an den Indradrives.


----------



## sps-concept (3 Dezember 2008)

*Indradrive*

Hallo,

steht der Antrieb im Status AH? Manche Parameter können da nicht geändert werden. NImm ihm mal die Lastspannung oder setz ihn auf Not-Aus.

André


----------



## Milli (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
kompetente Hilfe erhälst du über die Bosch Rexroth Hotline:
09352 / 405060
Kostenlos!


----------

